# Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?



## Chrisch85 (24. Juli 2017)

Moin moin,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage,
ich möchte mir wohl gegen Ende des Jahres einen Echolot zulegen. Gebraucht wird dieser hauptsächlich an Seen.
Auch hier habe ich jetzt soviel gelesen.
Mir ist wichtig:
-preisgünstig sein (möchte ungern mehr als 100€ ausgeben, gibt es da überhaupt was)?
-auf einem See wie dem Plöner See oder der Müritz funktionieren
-die Bedienung sollte recht einfach sein
-Zuverlässige Bilder liefern 

Worauf sollte ich noch achten?

LG


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Hallo Chrisch85,
also mit 100€ bist du da schon eher im untersten Preisregal. Wunder darf man von so einem Gerät nicht erwarten, das muss klar sein. 

Ich selber nutze auch ein recht günstiges portables Echolot, mir gehts grundsätzlich nur um eine Tiefenanzeige und das kriegen auch die günstigen Geräte absolut zuverlässig hin. Mit etwas Glück kriegt man auch noch einigermaßen gute Informationen über die Bodenhärte.

Du kannst dir ja z.B. mal die Lowrance Hook Serie anschauen:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...wrance-Hook-CHIRP-Serie---495_1_343_1517.html 

Oder die Garmin Striker:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...der/Striker-CHIRP-Serie---495_1_615_1522.html

Wenn du navigieren möchtest (Stichwort GPS) oder gar pelagisch auf einzelne Raubfische angeln möchtest musst du weiter oben ins Regal greifen, daran führt kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Chrisch85 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Franz!
Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum die Kanten und Löcher in den Gewässern zu finden.
Und was wäre denn die nächst höhere Schublade im Regal?
Also bis etwa 200€. Was können die im Normalfall mehr? Ok, ich lese erstmal bevor ich doof weiter Frage


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Habe gestern Abend mein Lowrance Elite 3X bei ebay eingestellt. 
Komplett mit Akku, Akkuladegerät, saugnapf und weiterem Befestigung Material.
Einfach mal reinschauen. 

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## Chrisch85 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Vielen Dank für die Info Trimmi, aber das ist neu nicht wirklich teurer.

Habe mir jetzt ein paar Videos angeguckt und bin stark am überlegen. Vielleicht lohnt es sich doch länger zu sparen und dann etwa 300-350€ investieren?! Gehe ja doch recht häufig vom Boot aus los...

Sprich:
welche genauen Vorteile bringt mir dieses:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...chfinder-mit-CHIRP-inkl-Heckgeber--13308.html

gegenüber diesem:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...-3X-Sonar-mit-200-83khz-Heckgeber--13158.html
oder diesem:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...e-HOOK-4x-Sonar-mit-HDI-Heckgeber--13156.html

Ich habe eine bessere Auflösung und kann nicht nur nach unten sondern auch seitlich "echoloten"?


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Grundsätzlich:
Höhere Auflösung, größerer Bildschirm, bessere Bilder. 
Sie unterscheiden sich aber nicht durch einen großen Technologie-Sprung voneinander. 

Es gibt grundsätzlich 3-4 verschiedene Techniken, je mehr davon du haben möchtest desto teurer wirds ( 2-D (das sind nie normalen Echolotbilder) , Downscan , Sidescan ,3D-Techniken )

Außerdem gibt es verschiedene Bildschirmgrößen, auch hier gilt: Je größer desto teurer. 

Zu guter letzt hast du auch noch die Möglichkeit ein Echolot als Navigationsgerät zu verwenden, dann muss es GPS mit an Bord haben.

Damit du siehst, was 2D-Technik, Downscan, Sidescan usw. in der Praxis bedeutet, kannst du dir ja mal dieses Video in Ruhe anschauen:
[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein Gerät holen, welches gute 2D-Bilder liefert + die Möglichkeit eigene Seekarten zu erstellen bzw. Insight Genesis zu nutzen. Damit kannst du auf Karten anderer Nutzer zugreifen, Müritz und Plöner See sind da wahrscheinlich bereits bis auf den letzten mm vermessen - das spart dir viel Arbeit  

Da wäre z.B. das Hook 5 mit GPS recht interessant:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...-Sonar-GPS-mit-HDI-Geber-Mod-2017--13182.html


----------



## goldfisch12 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Du solltest einmal drüber nachdenken, ob es wirklich Sinn macht, eine Echolot kaufen zu wollen, dessen Bildschirm kleiner ist als der einen Smartphones. Alle 3´und 4´Geräte erfüllen genau diese Feststellung. Deshalb sollte die Mindestgröße 5´sein, zumal häufig auch Bildschirmteilungen notwendig sind. Nur so kann man ein Echolot gewinnbringend einsetzen. Ähnliche Überlegungen muss man anstellen, ob man ein Gerät ohne GPS(also nur ein reines Echolot) kaufen sollte. Sobald ein Gewässer größer ist als ein Karpfenteich, verzichtet man ohne GPS auf eine Reihe von erfolgversprechenden Möglichkeiten.
Also: Mit 5´und GPS liegt die Geräteklasse im Bereich von mindestens 300€ zuzüglich Kosten für das Zubehör (AKKU, Ladegerät,Echolotkoffer,Tasche, Stange) von ca 100€(wenn man es selbst zusammenstellt!).

Wenn Du schon bei Schlageter unterwegs bist, schau doch hier einmal rein.
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...rmin-striker-5-dv-echolot-produktvorstellung/


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Wobei das Echolot mit GPS und Plotter i.d.R. OHNE Kartenmaterial ausgeliefert wird.
Hier sind dann nochmal mindestens 150-250 € fällig.


----------



## jochen68 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Du solltest einmal drüber nachdenken, ob es wirklich Sinn macht, eine Echolot kaufen zu wollen, dessen Bildschirm kleiner ist als der einen Smartphones. Alle 3´und 4´Geräte erfüllen genau diese Feststellung. Deshalb sollte die Mindestgröße 5´sein, zumal häufig auch Bildschirmteilungen notwendig sind.



... kann ich nur unterstreichen. Ich habe 7'' (natürlich teuer), aber selbst da ist es mit Bildschirmteilung schon eng, in den Fenstern genügend Details zu erkennen. Habe mich auch die Preisliste hochgehangelt und bereue nichts, im Gegenteil: auf dem Wasser denke ich immer: gut, dass du etwas mehr investiert hast.


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Eine Alternative wäre noch: ein 7 oder 10 Zoll Tablet und darauf dann die Navionics App.
Kann nichts Gegenteiliges dazu sagen. 
Testen kann man das Ganze 2 Wochen kostenlos.
In Verbindung mit einem preisgünstigen Echolot fängt man auf jedem Fall seine Fische.
*Und ja: für unter 100€ gibt es das..Klickmich*.
Auf dem Handy/Tablet sieht Navionics dann so aus:
(war das Driften vor Süd Langeland vor 2 Wochen)


----------



## goldfisch12 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Man könnte zur Navigation auch eine kostenlose Seekarte aus dem Internet nehmen und einen Handkompass aus dem Kaugummiautomaten. Das wäre für rund 50 Cent zu realisieren.

Übrigens: GPS ist unabhängig von Seekarten, dazu benötigt man einen Kartenplotter,
die Garmin Striker Serie ist sehr preiswert und hat nur GPS, d.h. da können keine Seekarten geladen werden. Ergo entstehen auch keine Mehrkosten.


----------



## allegoric (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Ich habe bereits alle unteren und mittleren Preisklassen durch und kann aus meiner Sicht folgende Empfehlung abgeben:
1) Farbecholot ist Pflicht
2) bei der reinen Echolotleistung empfinde ich Lowrance immernoch als Maß der Dinge. Da reicht auch durchaus ein kleines 3-4 Zoll Gerät. 
3) Wenn mehr Funktionen hinzukommen wie Downscan (DI oder wie das bei anderen Herstellern heißt) oder GPS, dann ist ein großer Bildschirm unabdingbar (5 Zoll +, besser ab 7 Zoll). Bei Downscan + Echo geteilt auf nem 5 Zoll Gerät ist schon ziehmlich ätzend, geht aber (nutze ich zur Zeit).
5) Du solltest dir überlegen, wofür du das Teil wirklich nutzen willst. Meiner Meinung nach spielen Seekarten eine wesentliche Rolle, zumindest die Funktion, wo man selber markieren kann. Ich nutze zur Zeit ein Raymarine Echolot. Das finde ich von der reinen Echolotleistung nicht so geil wie die Lowrancegeräte. Es hat aber den Vorteil, dass die Aufzeichnungsdaten direkt in meine Navionicskarte aufm Tablet wandern und ich die Gewässerstruktur sehe. Finde ich sehr nützlich, aber wahrscheinlich für dich aktuell zu teuer.
6) Downscan und den anderen Kram braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wichtige Features meiner Meinung nach sind neben dem reinen Echolot eine Kartenfunktion und erst dann kommt Sidescan, aber da sind wir weit aus deiner Preisliga. 

Wie gesagt, wenn du so billig kommen willst wie es geht, nimm ein reines Echo von Lowrance. Die preiswerten Geräte sind ok, wenn du mehr Komfort haben willst, schau dich auch bei anderen Anbietern um, mir fällt da gerade Garmin oder Humminbird ein, wo eine Kartenerstellung schon in manchen Geräten integriert ist. Das halte ich für äußerst hilfreich, wenn man selbst keine Karten kaufen will (um die 200€) aber trotzdem das Unterwasserbild nach einer Weile Angeln vor sich hat.


----------



## Chrisch85 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Danke, das war eine Antwort die mir sehr geholfen hat. Die anderen natürlich auch!

Dann heisst es jetzt erstmal sparen und dann wird es wohl sowas in der Richtung.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...ix-5-CHIRP-Sonar-GPS-G2-mit-Geber--13693.html
Das wäre dann doch recht anständig?


----------



## goldfisch12 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*

Wenn der mitgelieferte Geber tatsächlich ein echter Chirp Geber ist, der die angegebenen Frequenzbereiche tatsächlich darstellt, dann ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis i.O.


----------



## exstralsunder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Echolot und was sollte er können?*



Chrisch85 schrieb:


> Danke, das war eine Antwort die mir sehr geholfen hat. Die anderen natürlich auch!
> 
> Dann heisst es jetzt erstmal sparen und dann wird es wohl sowas in der Richtung.
> 
> ...



ich find ja die die Begründung zur Nichtberatung ganz witzig:

Zitat Schlageter:_ Da für uns Kundenzufriedenheit oberste Priorität hat, beraten wir aktuell nicht auf Humminbird HELIX und SOLIX der 2ten Generation. Gerne geben wir Ihnen unter Tel. 05251 1841096 die nötigen Informationen, um sich ein Bild von unseren Gründen zu machen.
_

Wie ich den Thomas so kenne, wird er seine berechtigten Gründe haben---


----------

